# Is this a good breeder?



## mcreader

Does anyone know anything about Nevena Havanese in Las Vegas? Everything looks good on the website, and there are great testimonials, but I'm looking for confirmation from somebody not on the website. I would have to fly in to pick up a puppy, so couldn't visit in advance. Thanks for your help!


----------



## krandall

mcreader said:


> Does anyone know anything about Nevena Havanese in Las Vegas? Everything looks good on the website, and there are great testimonials, but I'm looking for confirmation from somebody not on the website. I would have to fly in to pick up a puppy, so couldn't visit in advance. Thanks for your help!


Well, they say they do all the proper testing, which is good. But they have a AWFUL lot of puppieS! I counted 19. That is a LOT of puppies to be properly socialized and raised in the way I'd want my puppy raised.


----------



## mcreader

Thanks for your input. She says they are all raised in the family room. Did you read the testimonials?


----------



## krandall

mcreader said:


> Thanks for your input. She says they are all raised in the family room. Did you read the testimonials?


Yes, and she clearly has some happy clients. But no one ever posts the "unhappy" e-mails either.


----------



## mcreader

Exactly! That's why it's so hard to totally trust a web-site, and why I was hoping for some first-hand knowledge! Do you know of any breeders that you trust on the west coast?


----------



## angiern2004

I DO!

But I'd like to know exactly what you mean by "west coast"? That's a pretty broad question. What city/state are you from? That's usually a good starting point.


----------



## krandall

mcreader said:


> Exactly! That's why it's so hard to totally trust a web-site, and why I was hoping for some first-hand knowledge! Do you know of any breeders that you trust on the west coast?


Yes, there are several excellent west coat breeders.


----------



## mcreader

Portland, OR , but I am willing to travel.


----------



## angiern2004

Ok, awesome, I'll pm you.


----------



## lfung5

I think she looks like a very good breeder. Her dogs are gorgeous!


----------



## AZLisa

I was going to get a Havanese from her, but I have to wait until fall. Please send me a PM and I can tell you what I know if you would like...... I think she is a good breeder. I have met someone with two pups from her and she was very happy and the dogs were wonderful.


----------



## Miss Paige

mcreader-
I will send you a PM about a really good breeder in your area.


----------



## AnnaM

Actually it is not a scam. We got our puppy from Nevena.


----------



## lfung5

Who would actually fall for that scam. You'd have to be a total idiot. I'm not sure but I really don't think this breeder is part of the scam you mention. It's a different email address. Plus, besides have a lot of puppies this breeder looks good. If they don't work and devote 100% to the pups I think socializing wouldn't be a problem. Maybe they have other people that help. Pups are cute!


----------



## Suzi

I missed this one I wounder if she ever got her puppy.


----------



## krandall

lfung5 said:


> Who would actually fall for that scam. You'd have to be a total idiot. I'm not sure but I really don't think this breeder is part of the scam you mention. It's a different email address. Plus, besides have a lot of puppies this breeder looks good. If they don't work and devote 100% to the pups I think socializing wouldn't be a problem. Maybe they have other people that help. Pups are cute!


This kind of scam is all over Craig's list. My son got contacted by two separate people trying to talk him into a similar scam when he was trying to sell his old jeep as a teenager. He didn't understand it was a scam... fortunately, he had a parent to guide him!

I DON'T think that Nevena Havanese has anything to do with it, however, and I suspect they would be horrified to hear this is going on. I think one of you who have gotten a puppy from them should contact them and let them know. I don't know what recourse they would have legally, but at least they should be made aware.


----------



## nancywhitehead

AnnaM said:


> Actually it is not a scam. We got our puppy from Nevena.


This guy is using her website and e-mail as part of his scam. I will try to e-mail her about it.


----------



## Allison

We got a puppy from Nevena almost 3 years ago. He is beautiful, smart and healthy. Before we got him, I did a lot of research on what to look for and ask and Nevena had done all the testing. I had asked the dog trainer what to look for when picking a dog and our puppy met all the requirements. I would highly recommend Nevena's dogs and am considering getting another from her.


----------



## HannahBearsMom

lfung5 said:


> Who would actually fall for that scam. You'd have to be a total idiot. I'm not sure but I really don't think this breeder is part of the scam you mention. It's a different email address. Plus, besides have a lot of puppies this breeder looks good. If they don't work and devote 100% to the pups I think socializing wouldn't be a problem. Maybe they have other people that help. Pups are cute!


What is the scam? I'm not seeing it.


----------



## truelovehavanese

My email address was hijacked in December 2012. My website is not a scam. I am not using hijacked email address on my website any more for contact. It is sad people don't do more research before posting false information on public forums. 
I don't work outside my home, my puppies are getting a lot of attention. My life is devoted to this breed. I virtually live for my dogs. I am perfectly capable of taking care of all the puppies. My girls have large litters.
Puppies are raised inside my house with open floor plan in 25 x 11 living room.


----------



## krandall

Great to hear from you! It certainly looked like this was something being done TO you, not BY you!

As you can see from the thread, several of your puppy owners are on the forum, and posted about how much they love their pups. It's always nice to have good breeders on the forum, so I hope you stick around!

Sorry you had your website and e-mail hacked by an unethical person like this. It was a miserable thing to have happen!


----------



## nancywhitehead

I am sorry that I didn't do more research about this guy who hacked your e-mail. He was using it as part of his puppy-buying scam. You have a beautiful website and beautiful Havanese puppies. Again, I am sorry about the post and I have deleted it.


----------



## windym300

truelovehavanese said:


> This is Nevena. I am Nevena's Truelove Havanese. My email address was hijacked in December 2012. My website is not a scam. I am not using hijacked email address on my website any more for contact. It is sad people don't do more research before posting false information on public forums.
> I don't work outside my home, my puppies are getting a lot of attention. My life is devoted to this breed. I virtually live for my dogs. I am perfectly capable of taking care of all the puppies. My girls have large litters.
> Puppies are raised inside my house with open floor plan in 25 x 11 living room.


Hello and welcome, you really have some pretty dogs. I'm curious why none of the dogs you use to breed are CH. I did see one of your dogs has 1 point to finish. Why not finish if it just one point? And none of your other dogs are CH? Hey I understand not all good dogs are meant for the show ring and for that matter not all CH should be bred either. I do think one parent should be a CH if you are going to charge the same price as CH sired pups. Also, why when you list the puppies for sale do you not also list the parents? I'm am sure your puppies are lovely and very socialized and very well cared for. I am happy to hear your life is devoted to this breed. How many years have you been breeding? You do seem to always have plenty of puppies for sale . I hope you will stay around and contribute to the forum. It seems most breeders will find something on here bad about them and then they come here to say we are all wrong then they leave and that's it. I do know someone that you wanted to buy puppies from and she said your excuse to not showing your dogs was there are not many shows close to you. If you have that many pups and charge same money and can't travel to do it yourself, then why not hire a handler and pay for someone else to do it? That is one big reason Havanese cost so much in the first place because it costs a lot of money to do all that. But you have every right to explain why I am completely mistaken. So please enlighten me..

I'm sorry to everyone and don't mean to seem like I'm on the attack..lol.. This is just one of my pet peeves.. The price of Havanese is what makes puppy mills and people that don't know what they are doing want to make money and get a bunch of dogs and breed them.. I'm not saying Nevena is one of those ! It is just a domino effect. I do need to get over it because it happens with all breeds that become popular..I guess now I know why many breeders don't hang around..lol.I will try to step off the soap box now,again!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lfung5

Not that I agree with it, but I know some very good breeders who stopped showing because of the politics. I can think of one in particular. She showed her dogs to champions, did all health testing (CHIC numbers too), house trained and socialized. 

I have mixed feelings about the show ring since I did show Scudder for fun. I saw some crazy stuff! Dogs that should not be winning, but the judges just pick the professional handler. I also don't agree with making a dog travel on a plane from show to show to get his championship. It's not a life for a dog.....That's just my 2 cents

I stopped showing Scudder for many reasons, but one was because he wasn't able to just be a dog. Hav's in show coats don't do well hiking in the woods! LOL


----------



## krandall

lfung5 said:


> I stopped showing Scudder for many reasons, but one was because he wasn't able to just be a dog. Hav's in show coats don't do well hiking in the woods! LOL


Well, Kodi does, but it does make things more difficult!!!  I think I'm a glutton for punishment!:laugh:


----------



## lfung5

OMG! That's too funny. As I was writing it, Kodi was the one Hav that popped in my mind!


----------



## Carol Colin

*Eli*

Our darling Eli is from Nevena and he has the sweetest personality, a gorgeous coat and is very healthy.


----------



## krandall

He looks like he's a doll!


----------



## lfung5

He looks like Bacca on the forum! Very cute


----------



## jillnors2

Looks okay but also looks like they breed a lot? Not a fan of chocolate myself and am weary of a breeder who breeds for color.

ETA: ELI is ADORABLE!


----------



## azcolaw

Hi, I recently joined the forum. I have two Havanese (1 year female and 4 month old male) and my older Hav is from Nevena. She is a beautiful healthy dog. She is a larger Havanese at 18 pounds and is very tall. (Not that all of hers are large; I may have had the biggest of the litter ) She had beautiful chocolate sable markings as a puppy but is totally white now. She is really a gorgeous, sweet girl, though. 
Just wanted to add my two cents since I, like Carol, actually got a dog from Nevena.


----------



## mcreader

Well I did get a puppy from her, based on the comments here. Worst mistake of my life. I should have waited,and found a local breeder. My dog from day one has been extremely shy, fearful and also has fear aggression. I have found other people on the HF Facebook site that have dogs from her with the same issues, and they know of others as well. Nevena is extremely defensive, takes no responsibility and has blamed me for the temperament of my dog. I have taken her to classes, socialized her, always use positive training methods, and she doesn't get any better. She is now 2 1/2. I can only walk her late at night or early morning when no one else is out, and no longer take her out in public at all. She has lunged at and actually nipped people. She is reactive on and off leash. I had resigned mysel to living this way, though so disappointed that I didn't get a happy friendly little Havanese , but after finding out that others have puppies from Nevena with the same temperaments, I feeI have to post about her. I was naive and gullible and trusted her. If you check her website, she ALWAYs has puppies, usually 12-20 at a time. I think she is breeds for profit only. She charges premium prices too. I have asked her to take my dog back and she refused, saying she would find a home for her with people in my state. I don't trust her to not misrepresent my dog to another unsuspecting person, so I stopped even trying to communicate with her. Her position is that she sent me a happy friendly puppy and that what she turned into is my fault. My puppy was, as I said, extremely shy and fearful from day one. Having now talked to others on the FB forum with puppies from Nevena with the same temperament, I want to warn others to NOT buy puppies from her.


----------



## azcolaw

I am so sorry about the issues with your dog. That is heartbreaking for you to expect one thing and end up with something totally different, especially aggression and fear issues. A dog should bring joy, not heartache.
And, of course, I feel awful for the dog, too, that she is experiencing so much fear and anxiety. 
Those are not the issues I have at all with my dog from Nevena.
My dog is extremely friendly, outgoing and sweet and loves other people and dogs. 
I guess I got really lucky, considering others I have heard from and about. 
I do have other issues. I was not told my red chocolate sable dog would turn completely white. (I know we are not supposed to pick for color, especially after reading the forum, but I paid top dollar for a chocolate dog). My dog is now 20 pounds. Not the biggest on the forum, but I've heard from other owners that Nevena breeds a lot of big dogs. 
My dog was next to impossible to housebreak. I got a different Hav from a local breeder here in Colorado and he was super easy to housetrain.
I know my issues are very minor compared to yours. 
I am so sorry again for what you've gone through.


----------



## mcreader

Mine was a nightmare to house train also. She weighs 21.7 lbs.


----------



## MarinaGirl

I'm so sorry to hear about the problems y'all have had with Nevena-bred Havanese.

I re-read this thread and there were positive posts from 3-4 different people who have only posted ONCE on Havanese Forum. I find that suspect; makes me wonder if the breeder submitted those posts.

Reminder: When looking for a puppy, read the Sticky: Things to Look for in a Reputable Breeder before contacting any breeders and walk away if there are red flags. Be especially wary of breeders that have a lot of puppies available for sale, all the time, and make sure you visit in person before you pay any money or fall in love with a cute picture on the Internet.


----------



## azcolaw

MarinaGirl said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about the problems y'all have had with Nevena-bred Havanese.
> 
> I re-read this thread and there were positive posts from 3-4 different people who have only posted ONCE on Havanese Forum. I find that suspect; makes me wonder if the breeder submitted those posts.
> 
> Reminder: When looking for a puppy, read the Sticky: Things to Look for in a Reputable Breeder before contacting any breeders and walk away if there are red flags. Be especially wary of breeders that have a lot of puppies available for sale, all the time, and make sure you visit in person before you pay any money or fall in love with a cute picture on the Internet.


Good advice. I sure wish I'd found the Forum before I ever started dog-shopping.


----------



## SJ1998

mcreader said:


> Well I did get a puppy from her, based on the comments here. Worst mistake of my life. I should have waited,and found a local breeder. My dog from day one has been extremely shy, fearful and also has fear aggression. I have found other people on the HF Facebook site that have dogs from her with the same issues, and they know of others as well. Nevena is extremely defensive, takes no responsibility and has blamed me for the temperament of my dog. I have taken her to classes, socialized her, always use positive training methods, and she doesn't get any better. She is now 2 1/2. I can only walk her late at night or early morning when no one else is out, and no longer take her out in public at all. She has lunged at and actually nipped people. She is reactive on and off leash. I had resigned mysel to living this way, though so disappointed that I didn't get a happy friendly little Havanese , but after finding out that others have puppies from Nevena with the same temperaments, I feeI have to post about her. I was naive and gullible and trusted her. If you check her website, she ALWAYs has puppies, usually 12-20 at a time. I think she is breeds for profit only. She charges premium prices too. I have asked her to take my dog back and she refused, saying she would find a home for her with people in my state. I don't trust her to not misrepresent my dog to another unsuspecting person, so I stopped even trying to communicate with her. Her position is that she sent me a happy friendly puppy and that what she turned into is my fault. My puppy was, as I said, extremely shy and fearful from day one. Having now talked to others on the FB forum with puppies from Nevena with the same temperament, I want to warn others to NOT buy puppies from her.


It sounds like you have tried everything but just want to ask - what kind of treats do you use when she is out in public? Does your dog have a treat that she really loves, like cooked fresh chicken breast? A lot of dogs have something that they love so much they will stop what they are doing to get it. Maybe you could find out what that is, and when you are outside with the dog, have a supply of treats and just give them to her over and over again, as much as she wants to see if that will stop the behavior.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom

I went to the site and I am confused. She is supposed to be in Vegas, but when you scroll down she says she is around the San Diego area. Are there 2 Nevena Havanese?


----------



## StarrLhasa

She moved from Las Vegas to Southern California. Apparently, she still has some website updating to do.


----------



## LoveMyHava

Stay away. See here: http://www.havaneseforum.com/44-breeders/109042-nevena-havanese-review.html


----------

